# Favorite Drinks



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Do you like any one of these particular drinks more than any of the others?

And how do you manage your drinking during the day? What do you like to drink and when?

I normally have coffee for breakfast, iced tea with my lunch, hot tea in the later afternoon, wine with dinner, some kind of straight alcoholic beverage after dinner, and milk before bed.

During the weekdays I am inclined to skip the alcohol other than the wine, and on weekends I am inclined to skip the coffee.

What about yourself?

Have you begun to manage your beverage drinking yet?

Or have you not thought about it yet?

What is your favorite drink and why?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

For me, the smoky bbq flavor of mescal is my favorite.

Tequila and mescal are made from the same desert plant, which looks like a leafy cactus but is really a member of the aloe family.

To make tequila they boil it.

To make mescal they bake it. So the charring contributes to the smoky flavor.

Tequila like gin is an acquired taste for a unique drink.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

Water. I keep a bottle with me at all times, and I've been doing it for years, so it has become a nice habit. No other beverage comes close to the refreshing taste of fresh cool water.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Tea


----------



## Caraxor (Apr 21, 2015)

Wake up. Drink milk. Rush to school. Where will I be when diarrhea strikes? 

Come home, eat dinner. Drink water/milk/tea

Midnight snack, gotta get me more of that milk. This time I will definitely be in the toilet when diarrhea strikes.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I never drink alcohol.

I love tea and drink it rather frequently.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Tea is my favourite non-alcoholic drink.
Beer is my favourite alcoholic drink.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Different things depending

Water, Diet Cranberry, & Diet Green Tea for regular fluid 

Redbull or Coffee for caffeine

Rarely Soda, (I generally am not a fan of everyday or common use of soda regular, I will order it like at a restaurant or something like that out to eat but do not purchase soda for my households consumption). To me soda is a treat not a regular beverage. I dont know how people drink it by the case as far as calories and such. I would rather eat my calorie intake not drink it, and I am not willing to overly consume my recommended calorie intake unless I know I burnt those calories. 

Cocktails/Drinks/Alcohol
Eh depends if just at home having a drink random usually fruity red wines, or maybe like a limearita. I am usually not one to drink at home tho with the exception of maybe like a friend visiting or a few drinks here and there. 
On a night out with friends casually drinking usually just Rum & Coke pretty hard for a bartender to screw that up. 
My favorite cocktails like at a cocktail bar or restaurant are Margarita, or a loaded Bloody Mary, very rarely something like a specialty Martini or something. 
Shot of choice which is rare rare rare like once or twice a year kinda thing on a girls night usually Patron.


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

Alcohol-wise I like wine (mostly white)

Generally, I like coffee

And specifically my favorite drink Strawberry Daiquiri Sobe... like that shit is SO bomb y'all have no idea


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Not a big fan of alcohol. But I love water and tea.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

You really should've made this poll multiple choice, it's difficult to vote for just one, especially when there are both alcoholic and non-alcoholic drinks on the list.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Coffee, milk, gin, scotch, beer. In no order.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

*With nose in the air*

There's no option for champagne or cognac? Unimpressed. 
* *




If I could only choose one on that list, it would be water first, coffee second.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Surprised to see the lack of beer love. I bet @tanstaafl28 hasn't voted on this post yet.

Tea, water, beer, whiskey are all among my favorites.

Also what on earth is this "clear sodapop"? Seltzer water?


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

I've grown to like water more than anything else over the years, whether it be plain or flavored. I'll have soda every once in a while, as well as an alcoholic beverage. Nothing is more refreshing than an nice, cold glass of non-fluoridated water. Gives me the boost of energy I need, with no nasty crash and/or aftereffects like you'd get with a caffeinated beverage.


----------



## Jarred (Apr 6, 2015)

In terms of hot drinks, I like Earl Grey tea.

I've stopped regularly drinking cola and for the past few months I've been drinking lemon water (just juice of third of a lemon, tap water and ice) and ice cold water.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Unequivocally tea


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Lemonade!!!!!!!!!! Not on the list??? Wtfffff


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuck lemonade. First glass tastes well, but later - you feel acid, and the taste is really meh. 










Sent from @GIA Diamonds 's phone in GIA's hands.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Water is my favourite. Then I like a good pure fruit juice. Gets the blood sugar levels up and tastes nice. I probably drink too much juice it's a bit of an addiction cos I love fruit. I like ones that are a bit tangy like cloudy apple etc. and I also like green tea and iced tea.

I don't like alcohol. It tastes like poison (which it is).


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd say water since I drink a ton, but with meal milk. Growing up in Wisconsin we drank it with every meal. My girlfriend in Texas thinks it's weird but I stopped drinking milk everyday when I moved to Texas and now I broke my leg slipping on the ice. Maybe it's a coincidence, but I think I'm going to ramp up my milk consumption.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

knife said:


> Surprised to see the lack of beer love. I bet @_tanstaafl28_ hasn't voted on this post yet.
> 
> Tea, water, beer, whiskey are all among my favorites.
> 
> Also what on earth is this "clear sodapop"? Seltzer water?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I also drink water, whiskey, tea, and coffee. Some juice. I do get strange cravings for White Russians on rare occasions. I tend to avoid anything else.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Peach iced tea is the best. I also like unsweetened iced tea, hot tea, water, and milk.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Out of that list my favourites are milk, coffee, cola, and soda in general. I definitely have an addiction to soft drinks but I've really limited it down over the past few months to just Coke and Pepsi. Before I used to regularly indulge in Dr. Pepper and pineapple Crush but I've done a decent job of scrapping those out.

I'm also Straight Edge so I don't drink alcohol whatsoever. I used to, but not regularly since 2009.

Coffee is something I drink casually. I tend to go for Tim Horton's most of the time and occasionally Starbucks. I prefer cappuccinos and lattes to more standard coffee though.

And of course there are times when I get on a milk kick and I get hooked on that stuff pretty easily. Chocolate milk in particular is something I really enjoy.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Out of that list my favourites are milk, coffee, cola, and soda in general. I definitely have an addiction to soft drinks but I've really limited it down over the past few months to just Coke and Pepsi. Before I used to regularly indulge in Dr. Pepper and pineapple Crush but I've done a decent job of scrapping those out.


I'm pretty much scrapping the caffeine habit right now. Then again, I've had really no appetite at all anyway so I haven't been consuming much of anything except for a little water. Before that I used to take a 200mg caffeine pill a day and also sometimes drink some coffee or soda to slog through. I guess now I can easily wean myself off of this since I'm just sitting here laid up. I can just fall asleep if need be.


----------



## Leaarg (Jun 12, 2016)

Coffee coffee coffee #lorelaigilmore :snowman:


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

I voted coffee but I drink orange juice quite frequently too.


----------



## TheGoddessLuna (Jun 12, 2016)

Water! It's healthy and good for you, plus it makes your head feel alot less "headachey"


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

TheGoddessLuna said:


> Water! It's healthy and good for you, plus it makes your head feel alot less "headachey"


Coffee has plenty of water in it.

Coffee FTW


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I like honey sweetened tea and dry wine


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

A good fresh and cold beer.

Surprised by the huge votes on tea. I don't like tea, but maybe i have to try it again. Coffee is disgusting in my opinion. Don't really like Milk for some reason, although i like it more than earlier in my life. Water is fine, i drink it a lot. Cola is also fine, but i don't like drinking it because i sometimes drink too much cola because I need that energy.

Don't understand why wodka has two votes. How can you like wodka. It's undrinkable. You only drink that if you want to get drunk. I want to give rum a try in my life. 

My favourite beer is probably "kriek". I thought it was worldwide famous, but it looks like it is a Belgian beer. It's a cherry beer. It is known for being a woman's beer, because there is less alcohol in it than normal beer. I like different kinds of beers of course, but this one is really delicious. I also like cava!


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Lakigigar said:


> Surprised by the huge votes on tea. I don't like tea, but maybe i have to try it again.


Maybe there's a lot of Southerners. I know my girlfriend, being a native Texan, loves unsweetened iced tea. I'm not a fan and my friends (native Wisconsinites) are like, "wtf unsweetened ice tea?" She says the same thing how we drink milk with pretty much every meal. I guess everyone else has their preferences, but if I'm drinking something non-alcoholic with a meal, I definitely like my milk.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Do you like any one of these particular drinks more than any of the others?
> 
> And how do you manage your drinking during the day? What do you like to drink and when?
> 
> ...


At least six cups of coffee a day. Caffeine is a vitamin.

Usually beer or scotch on those occasions when I desire alcohol.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Coffee, although it's decaf now. As for alcohol, all of it? An occasional cocktail but usually straight liquor or beer (a nice stout).


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Coffee is great at any time of the day, it's my favorite drink besides water. Tea is a close second.

You can go so many ways with coffee. Black, Milk, Sugar, Iced, Blended, Honey. I enjoy it's versatility.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Hmph, no hot chocolate. Voted water instead.

Don't like tea because the British invaded other countries to drink it and I don't want to identify as British, and don't like coffee for its taste.


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

Club soda with lemon or lime slice, actually.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Anything acidic + tarty - or strong // bitter. I only drink my water ice cold.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Coffee, Gin & tonic, Red Bull.


----------

